# Finger Formed Pouch Revisited



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't shoot anything except a wet finger formed pouch now days. It shoots better than anything else that I have shot. It has excellent stability, repeat ability, respectable speed, and very good accuracy. I say not as I have shot it but as bench test will show. My standard boot leather pouch is almost the perfect size and leather type for wet finger forming. It takes a little time much as anything else worth while to learn to wet finger form, but I would almost bet that once you have mastered it, you won't shoot any other type of pouch. Here is a couple of pictures of a wet finger formed pouch that as been shot quite a bit. Notice several things about it. One it has retained its shape quite well. Two it will still hold a 1/2 inch steel ball with out dropping it. Notice the 1/2 steel ball resting in the pouch in the second picture. Three it centers th e ball perfectly every time. In the picture it is not real evident that this is so because the slingshot is setting at a bit of a angle. The Target Star slingshot looks larger in the picture than it is. Its overall length is 20 inches and It is 5 inches wide at the widest point. The bands on this one are the same bands that I use one my LB2000 band sets. This slingshot will shoot LB2000 band set well over 2000 shots without any re-tieing. -- Tex


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Tex,

For the benefit of all of us, I am going to re-post your video on how this is done. This is a very timely reminder.






Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

that is so cool..I am going to try that..Thanks Tex for the great tip......and thank you charles for posting up the video

Both you guys are great fellows to help us out with geat tips for better shooting...AKAOldmiser


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

When i have the right leather for this i will try it, thanks for your info again !


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank´s very much for your inspiration Tex and Charles!

Take care!

Luke


----------

